# I Tunes Media Share???



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Any Way To Use Itunes For Media Share??


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Any Way To Use Itunes For Media Share??


Don't think so, currently. WMP11, Twonkey, Tversity...those all seem to work, at least to a degree.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

mobandit said:


> Don't think so, currently. WMP11, Twonkey, Tversity...those all seem to work, at least to a degree.


I don't believe any of the above will play the DRM protected music. I knowTversity won't.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

raott said:


> I don't believe any of the above will play the DRM protected music. I knowTversity won't.


I think you're right, DRM stuff is another issue.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

theres something wrong with my WMP11 it wont play any thing at all it say "an error has occured" or something along those line. and i know its not the mp3 files on my harddrive because they play with no issue on Itunes. and i can still use GOLDWAVE to edit the songs. its just some issue with WMP11 on my comp. i have tried dongrading it back to WMP9 still same issue. NERO nor will TV VERSITY play the media because of what ever that error is. it suck because i love this feature.


----------

